# ggggrrr I have a silent caller...



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

or do i?? Sorrell is 1 in 3 weeks time and over the past few weeks on and off she has been brruupping (not calling) rolling around and waving her backside at my neuter boy, who gladly has been trying his luck and she has been let him mount her.. is she playing at being a tortie tart or is this a silent call... any ideas.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> or do i?? Sorrell is 1 in 3 weeks time and over the past few weeks on and off she has been brruupping (not calling) rolling around and waving her backside at my neuter boy, who gladly has been trying his luck and she has been let him mount her.. is she playing at being a tortie tart or is this a silent call... any ideas.


Does very much sound like it i have a silent caller and when shes not in call she will not let a male do that!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

oh what fun... Well i have counted 2 calls, will let her have one more and think about who, when, why and what.. This is my persian outcross girl and is huge....... would love to find a BSH stud carrying the longhair gene.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Least your boy is helping let you know, my silent girl pees on the bed instead


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Persians don't always yowl when they're calling. One of mine just brrrrrps away to herself and whoever else is listening, as do my other two most of the time, but they'll have a little shout to themselves in the evenings. Perhaps the outcross is quite strong with this girl which would explain it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Least your boy is helping let you know, my silent girl pees on the bed instead


Oh joy.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Persians don't always yowl when they're calling. One of mine just brrrrrps away to herself and whoever else is listening, as do my other two most of the time, but they'll have a little shout to themselves in the evenings. Perhaps the outcross is quite strong with this girl which would explain it.


you may have hit the nail on the head there


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh for a silent caller.

Last week was a nightmare Lilly called morning, noon and nearly all through the night.

If I was you I would be counting my blessings :biggrin5:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Oh joy.


she shows no other behaviors so I suppose her risk of pyo is higher as heat cycles can't be monitored as well as vocal girls. 
Give me a vocal girl any day for health reasons


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess a silent caller is great if you have your own stud but a problem if you need to be sure she is calling before paying a stud owners fees.

I thought Taylor was going to be silent, she has turned out to be the noisiest one we have had, she never lets up, I have had an headache for the past 4 nights, she is so loud, luckily our home is detached otherwise I think we would have had some complaints.

She had only had her first call 10 days prior to starting this call...she will be going to stud next time.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

We looked after an unneutered girl once. She was only around 6 months old and started calling while she was with us. I have never seen a female cat calling before but wow, doesn't their behaviour change! Before, she was as timid as anything but during she was running around all over the house looking for a male....she wasn't even scared of the dogs!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> We looked after an unneutered girl once. She was only around 6 months old and started calling while she was with us. I have never seen a female cat calling before but wow, doesn't their behaviour change! Before, she was as timid as anything but during she was running around all over the house looking for a male....she wasn't even scared of the dogs!


So so true!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> I guess a silent caller is great if you have your own stud but a problem if you need to be sure she is calling before paying a stud owners fees.


Doesn't make any difference if I'm putting her to my boy or another, I like to track when she's calling as I don't want her getting pyo from calling and calling, putting her near the boy can bring on calling which isn't always appropriate either.

The outside studs I use, she'd be penned near or with a boy depending on the stud, some won't make a move unless allowed, others are more aggressive in wanting a girl.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I'll ship Sage my neuter boy over to you, he can tell you lol... 
I have had to buy a Feliway diffuser for him he is calling now too and overgrooming....


----------

